# Boozer admits he will opt out, then denies and lies.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Does Boozer saying he will definitely be opting out mean he will leave the Jazz? And should the Jazz just let him go without matching an offer put Millsap in to start next season and find someone else to pay that plays good defense.

The Story:



> For the first time, Boozer said unequivocally Wednesday night that he will indeed opt out of his contract at the end of the season, forgoing a guaranteed $12.66 million to become an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> "I'm opting out. No matter what, I'm going to get a raise regardless," Boozer told ESPN.com. "I am going to opt out, I don't see why I wouldn't, I think it's a very good business decision for me and my family, but I'd also like to see what happens with the Jazz and stay here."
> 
> ...


....THE REST OF THE STORY.

I personally think the Jazz need to get rid of Kirilenko yes he brings defense and few others things but he is making more than players on the Jazz who are more important than him. Andrei is expendable whereas the Jazz should probably keep Boozer. With Millsap do for a pretty good sized raise and the Jazz say they are keeping Millsap and Larry Miller saying he'll never go over the luxury cap someone will have to go. If Boozer just walks away or the Jazz let him walk away theres the raise for Millsap, but I feel if the Jazz should relieve themselves of anyone it would be nice if they could drop 15.1 million dollar Andrei Kirelinko he isn't that caliber of a player anymore. Memo also has the choice to opt out at the end of the season I really think the Jazz must keep him when he was gone the Jazz just didn't look like the same team and were struggling to get anything going while he was gone this season. I will say the Jazz will more than likely let Boozer go but I would rather see Kirilenko have the Jazz give Millsap the money he deserves and have enough money to spend to bring in a good defensive player that doesn't cost them 15.1 mill. If Memo and Boozer walk away at the end of the season the Jazz will be in trouble though.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*

Let him go. Especially since he stated it during this part of the season. Why can't he wait until the season is over. Thats a distraction the jazz don't need. Either way Milsap has more heart and puts up almost the same 20 points 10 boards a night in the games that he's been able to start.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*

The difference between Boozer and Millsap is this, Boozer cares more about his money Millsap being the lowest paid at least as of now plays for the money he makes and deserves more. Boozer is worth the money to pay him Kirilenko is not, somehow they need to drop Kirelinko.

My heck I don't think any of the players truly deserve what they make but thats how the market works athletes are quite overpaid IMO. Work for about 2 hours every day (including practice) and make millions to play a game what kind of a life would that be.



> *Player 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012*
> Andrei Kirilenko $15,106,00 $16,452,000 $17,823,000
> Carlos Boozer $11,260,484 *$12,323,900*
> Memo $8,500,000 *$9,000,000*
> ...


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*

+1 on letting Boozer go. To him, it is ALL about the money. He has never had his head or heart into being in SLC. He doesn't appear to have any loyalty to anybody or anything other than the almighty dollar. Also, it is difficult to think of another player who has spent so much time on the injured list. Boozer seems to be injury prone.

Millsap has been progressing very well and needs to be retained. I believe he can and will be (within a very short time) every bit as good as Boozer ever dreamed of being. Andrei is also still a very valuable player to the Jazz. I think he provides a spark coming off the bench that the Jazz have needed for several years. The Jazz definitely win more games with him playing than when he is out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*



> Andrei is also still a very valuable player to the Jazz. I think he provides a spark coming off the bench that the Jazz have needed for several years


Yes but Kirilenko is just not worth 15 million anymore and I think they could find that spark and defense for a far less expensive price. You say we win more with Andrei than without that being true we also win a lot more with Boozer than without him.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*

I agree that Kirilenko is overpaid, but who is going to trade for him and take on the remainder of his contract? I am pretty sure we are stuck with him until his contract runs up after the 2010 season. Then he will be gone for sure.

As for Boozer, I'd say he's probably gone after this season. However, I do think a lot depends on how the rest of the season plays out for the Jazz. If the Jazz make a deep run into the playoffs and Boozer gets healthy and puts up big numbers, I could see the Jazz paying him to stick around. However, these are obviously huge "if"s.

Millsap is obviously going to want a big contract after this season (and deservedly so). I don't know if the Jazz can afford to give both Millsap and Boozer a lot of money, and it probably wouldn't be the smartest move anyway. If Boozer does leave, I hope they can sign someone decent to back up Millsap.

It will be an interesting offseason, that's for sure.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Boozer opting out*

And now Boozer lies about out it. Now Boozer has put out the comment that Chris Sheridan, the ESPN reporter who put out the report on his opt out, lied and put words in his mouth. Why would he do this when word for word what Boozer said was on recording how dumb can Boozer get he denies what he says even after being on taped recording saying it.

Chris Sheridan called into David Lockes podcasts and this is around the bouts what they said:



> Quote from JazzFanz
> Locke plays tape.
> 
> Boozer: I'm going to opt out. I am getting a raise regardless. bla bla bla, business decision.
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

To anyone who wants the Jazz to trade Kirilenko, go to ESPN.com and try their trade machine. You'll find out pretty quickly how untradeable his contract is under the current rules. The Jazz would have to get in return a player making less than $200,000. I'm not the GM, but I sure wouldn't trade Andrei for a "D" League player :? . Trading AK is not an option because of the trade rules/salary cap structure. Yes Andrei's contract is out of whack. The Jazz still can't trade him. They might as well just try to use him the best they can, which is what I think they realize and are trying to do by having AK come off the bench.

There is one alternative way to trade Andrei: another team that is woefully over the salary cap could trade another max player for AK. LeBron James is an example of a player that works. Anybody think Cleveland would go for it? :mrgreen:


----------

